# Redfish Massacre Part 2



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hit the beach by the passs again last night with drnelson13 and landed a ton of bull reds, all caught on cut mullet or live spot. No slots or sharks tonight but the bulls kept us plenty satisfied :thumbup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Dang, man! Im can not wait to get out there tomorrow night. Now im excited, got me jonesin'. Looks like you guys caught some nice bulls. I love rippin them bulls. I will be out there around 7 pm in the pass. Nice report, Cornflake. O*D*W


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

dang thats awesome, congrats.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

And those are GREAT pics

iPhone or something else?

Jim


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

jim t said:


> And those are GREAT pics
> 
> iPhone or something else?
> 
> Jim


Yea but pictures don't last in hot grease. They need to change the limet and allow 1 over slot. When all you catch is under and over slot than you have nothing. What a joke.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you! Its a Casio, im not exactly sure which mode. @DMC l honestly I could care less if they allow you to keep a bull because their meat gets nasty when they're that size anyways. I prefer fishing for the sport, meat is just a bonus :thumbsup: But if you want slot reds, there are plenty of them out their too...I got two on Wednesday night


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

DMC said:


> Yea but pictures don't last in hot grease. They need to change the limet and allow 1 over slot. When all you catch is under and over slot than you have nothing. What a joke.



yeah me and Cornflake never keep stuff, we always let it go. I don't even remember the last time we kept something other than the Bull Shark I got a couple weeks back(pic below). Throw em back and let em get even bigger:thumbsup: just keep throwing out big bait and you'll get big fish...in theory. But yeah, sometimes having the limits for how big you can have something is pretty weird...I don't know the reason, I'm sure others do, but my theory is that they want the big fish to pass their genes on to as many other fish as possible in hoping that the offspring of that will be bigger and overtime the fish will keep getting bigger and bigger till they're monsters haha (I'm probably wayyy wrong but who knows, I'd love to know the real answer if anyone knows it)


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Its because redfish dont start producing eggs until there mature bulls


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Gotchaaa, see I knew somebody would know and of course it's you hahaha


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Cornflake789 said:


> Thank you! Its a Casio, im not exactly sure which mode. @DMC l honestly I could care less if they allow you to keep a bull because their meat gets nasty when they're that size anyways. I prefer fishing for the sport, meat is just a bonus :thumbsup: But if you want slot reds, there are plenty of them out their too...I got two on Wednesday night


 
I agree with you about the eating of a bull red,but one 28in to 30in is not a bull. Also if there were a lot of them out there the amount you could keep would be more than two. I also enjoy fishing but I also enjoying eating them. Heck I have a 60 gal tank with oscars in it that I can catch for sport.
By the way they are nice fish and a blast to catch.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well somebody is taking the sport out of that spot you were at, not to mention the breeders. There were about 3 Bull Red caracass out there this morning that were'nt their last night. I can't wait to see the argument that insues from our friendly forum oceanographers and marine biologist after my comment. Either way its a damn shame they won't be around to fight another day.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Seatmech86 said:


> Well somebody is taking the sport out of that spot you were at, not to mention the breeders. There were about 3 Bull Red caracass out there this morning that were'nt their last night. I can't wait to see the argument that insues from our friendly forum oceanographers and marine biologist after my comment. Either way its a damn shame they won't be around to fight another day.


 
Are you insinuating that maybe Cornflake had something to do with that? I dont understand your comment. I hate seeing dead fish. And by carcasses, do you mean they were filleted, or just dead whole fish? Ive been seeing a lot of posts in regards to keeping one over slot fish, or eating bulls. I think someone even said how you tend to only catch over or under fish. I guess thats what makes fishing a SPORT. If we could keep anything we catch, fishing would be no different than picking fruit from a tree or field. Turn on ESPN, and watch the 'National Apple Picking Championship'. Lol. We need Regulations. Without them, we will exterminate every living thing. But, I dont agree with Sector Separation or with NOAA or NMSF in regarding Red Snapper. O*D*W


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well I can promise you that Cornflake and I did not do it. We haven't been out since the night that this thread started. And even if we had been out, we would have never done this. This is a terrible thing to do and whoever the a**hole is that did this needs to find a new sport. There is a reason for the regulations as O*D*W said. If all you're out there is to catch stuff to eat, then you need to stop and pick apples. Who even wants to keep a bull? they taste nasty when they're that big and they get worms real easy. Thanks whoever decided to take fish out of the water and not let anybody else have a great time catching them. Seatmech86, about how big were they too? Were they even close to being slot? It's a little different if they were almost slot and maybe they didn't have a ruler or something, but if they're monsters that's absolutely ridiculous. If they're like 28-30 inches then it's a little more understandable because they may have just been going off of looks or something because they don't have a ruler. Regardless though, they are a disgrace to the sport and definitely need FWC to be all over them. Were they in the water or just on the beach?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Seatmech86 said:


> Well somebody is taking the sport out of that spot you were at, not to mention the breeders. There were about 3 Bull Red caracass out there this morning that were'nt their last night. I can't wait to see the argument that insues from our friendly forum oceanographers and marine biologist after my comment. Either way its a damn shame they won't be around to fight another day.


You trying to accuse me? haha bud I dont kill bull reds, If you do a little research into my post history I actually advocate against the debate to get a bull red tag in florida.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

No not accusing, just tagged it on becuse I recognized the spot you were at. They were filleted and they were pretty close to being around 35" in length. I like to eat Reds and I want my children and decendants then on to enjoy them so I do believe in moderation and conservation of the species.

This was not to get folks riled up, basicaly just the ugly side of a fishing report.


----------



## BVBHAWKS (Jan 28, 2011)

Why not have a Bull Red tag? One fish, per year, per license seems fair.

One Bull Red a day is insane to me.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

There are hundreds of people that fish that spot..its a public spot and I fish for sport not food anyways but yeah I went there this afternoon fishing and I saw some of the remains you were talking about, found the side of a redfish on the grass stuff


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have seen many of people in the AM run real quick around the back way and then come back and hurry off....cant wait till the man finally meets them at thier vehicle. BTW I was there tonight caught some decent sail cats and one slot but what is up with all of those flounder guys right up on the shore almost cut my lines...dont they know of the bouys they cant pass and be near the base...
oh well.


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

txfam6 said:


> I have seen many of people in the AM run real quick around the back way and then come back and hurry off....cant wait till the man finally meets them at thier vehicle. BTW I was there tonight caught some decent sail cats and one slot but what is up with all of those flounder guys right up on the shore almost cut my lines...dont they know of the bouys they cant pass and be near the base...
> oh well.


YESSS those flounder giggers are a pain! When me and Cornflake were out there both times, they come right past our lines...like they go right in front of us. My line was stuck in one of their motors for a bit too, and they didn't even acknowledge it. I had to get it out myself while they were moving away. But I got it and caught a bull red without even having to recast!1!:thumbup:


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ha some jack A$$ where right in front of me and I was like seriously im fighting a fish get the hell away..then they said wheres your line..after a few choice words and my invitation to come on the land to finish on convo they told me they were looking for the sand bar...dumba$$es..the sandbar is not the beach....uggghh needless to say i am probably not going to fish there at night or if I do ill be sure to hint in the security about what they are doing.


drnelson13 said:


> YESSS those flounder giggers are a pain! When me and Cornflake were out there both times, they come right past our lines...like they go right in front of us. My line was stuck in one of their motors for a bit too, and they didn't even acknowledge it. I had to get it out myself while they were moving away. But I got it and caught a bull red without even having to recast!1!:thumbup:


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

txfam6 said:


> Ha some jack A$$ where right in front of me and I was like seriously im fighting a fish get the hell away..then they said wheres your line..after a few choice words and my invitation to come on the land to finish on convo they told me they were looking for the sand bar...dumba$$es..the sandbar is not the beach....uggghh needless to say i am probably not going to fish there at night or if I do ill be sure to hint in the security about what they are doing.


haha well don't tell security, cuz then you'll get in trouble too for fishing on base at night. Yeah we just make sure we are either noticed or we say something before they even get close. Fisherman are supposed to be awesome and chill and everything...I know fishing chills me out (until the huge adrenaline rush comes when I hear that bait alert zinging). Flounder giggers are not cool though!!! I've only liked one pair of giggers because they were really cool and asked us about fishing and every time they came by, they'd go way out before they even got close to us and check in on us about how many more we caught and everything. they were cool, but that's it


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

*Flounder Gigger*

Yes I am a flounder Gigger and also a disabled veteran,first from one Vet to those of you who are Vets,Big Pat on the back and a Thank you for continue to keep our nation safe,and yes I went last night and put over at sherman and came out and saw some fisherman,and women I guess,she lookes like the young lady who I spoke to who was with the man sunday night,I ask if I could help or give a ride meaning they could get on my boat and flounder fish awhile and then bring back,saw the fire last night,went wide and did not come back untill about midnight heading home,maybe alittle later and everyone was gone, but yes I did see some big redfish cleaned and bodys left,but like flounder giggers not all of us are bad,it only takes a few to get a bad rep.,just like the bank fishermen,it only takes a few,this time of year the flounder are heading to the gulf to spawn and this time of year the reds come in the pass,so normally you probally would not see hardly any giggers,I want to beleive that most giggers try to respect each other and not cut boats off and work together but they are a few(ALWAYS).And who knows,not saying it is right but just maybe who ever cleaned the big reds really needed the meat,I know wrong is wrong.The bottom line is we all have to look at ourselves in the Mirrow,Good Luck on your fishing trips and I will try to spread the word about your concerns to other giggers.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

I will say I saw a two boats out of three while I was there that did ask if we had lines out and went out of thier way to miss us, but there is always that one. I to frequently hit the water in a boat and I am always curtious to the bank fisherman cause I know thats mostly how I do my fishing, but some people really have no disregard to bank fisherman. That is life and what we will have to deal with.


The Barb said:


> Yes I am a flounder Gigger and also a disabled veteran,first from one Vet to those of you who are Vets,Big Pat on the back and a Thank you for continue to keep our nation safe,and yes I went last night and put over at sherman and came out and saw some fisherman,and women I guess,she lookes like the young lady who I spoke to who was with the man sunday night,I ask if I could help or give a ride meaning they could get on my boat and flounder fish awhile and then bring back,saw the fire last night,went wide and did not come back untill about midnight heading home,maybe alittle later and everyone was gone, but yes I did see some big redfish cleaned and bodys left,but like flounder giggers not all of us are bad,it only takes a few to get a bad rep.,just like the bank fishermen,it only takes a few,this time of year the flounder are heading to the gulf to spawn and this time of year the reds come in the pass,so normally you probally would not see hardly any giggers,I want to beleive that most giggers try to respect each other and not cut boats off and work together but they are a few(ALWAYS).And who knows,not saying it is right but just maybe who ever cleaned the big reds really needed the meat,I know wrong is wrong.The bottom line is we all have to look at ourselves in the Mirrow,Good Luck on your fishing trips and I will try to spread the word about your concerns to other giggers.


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

The Barb said:


> Yes I am a flounder Gigger and also a disabled veteran,first from one Vet to those of you who are Vets,Big Pat on the back and a Thank you for continue to keep our nation safe,and yes I went last night and put over at sherman and came out and saw some fisherman,and women I guess,she lookes like the young lady who I spoke to who was with the man sunday night,I ask if I could help or give a ride meaning they could get on my boat and flounder fish awhile and then bring back,saw the fire last night,went wide and did not come back untill about midnight heading home,maybe alittle later and everyone was gone, but yes I did see some big redfish cleaned and bodys left,but like flounder giggers not all of us are bad,it only takes a few to get a bad rep.,just like the bank fishermen,it only takes a few,this time of year the flounder are heading to the gulf to spawn and this time of year the reds come in the pass,so normally you probally would not see hardly any giggers,I want to beleive that most giggers try to respect each other and not cut boats off and work together but they are a few(ALWAYS).And who knows,not saying it is right but just maybe who ever cleaned the big reds really needed the meat,I know wrong is wrong.The bottom line is we all have to look at ourselves in the Mirrow,Good Luck on your fishing trips and I will try to spread the word about your concerns to other giggers.


You see...you're one of those giggers that are nice and I do not have a problem with. You are correct though, it only takes a few for any type of fisherman, well any type of anything really, that gives the entire group a bad rep. Good luck with your fishing:thumbsup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornflake789 said:


> There are hundreds of people that fish that spot..its a public spot and I fish for sport not food anyways but yeah I went there this afternoon fishing and I saw some of the remains you were talking about, found the side of a redfish on the grass stuff


Looks like they filleted the fish and left the fillets. WTF? So uncalled for. This makes me angry. Hope I never come across someone doing this. I might need some bail money. O*D*W


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Whoever it was took the meat with them, when we flipped the flap over it was pretty much just a piece of skin


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely Ridiculous. It looks like Cornflake and drnelson had a good last couple weeks fishing. I seen dr's photos he just posted. Were you guys on the Base or out at Pickens? After your report last week (Cornflake) I went out Saturday with a couple buddies and had a blast ripping the Reds. I think we caught around 23 between the 3 of us. It was a great night, and all fish were released unharmed. I am going to try and get out there again this weekend, but i may try shore fishing. It looks like you guys have been real productive this way. Do I need a special pass to get onto Pickens at night? O*D*W


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

We were on the base, near barrancas beach but yeah to fish on pickens at night I believe you have to have the night owl pass, im not sure how much they cost because Ive only camped out there once before


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornflake, do you know if I can fish on the base even though im not in the military? I know I can get on the base to go to the lighthouse, or to the museum, but not too sure if i can fish there or not. Any clue? O*D*W


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

unfortunately you cant unless your with someone as a guest :/ but anytime you wanna go fishing on base just give me a shout :thumbup:


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Great pics guys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That would be awesome. I will deffinitely take you up on that. Than You, Cornflake.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Those were very nice Reds, bet that was nothing but fun!! Without being a know it all, I'd like say, I think it would be a good idea to support those fish better for the Hero shots, and also to keep our hand out of the gills, I recently read and article about this, and it is important, just because one of those fish swims away it does not mean that it survived the event. I know most, if not all of us here want those fish to flourish !!


----------



## JonathanS (Oct 16, 2012)

Could you please clarify where the pass is? I am headed into town Friday and can't wait to rip some lips!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

JonathanS said:


> Could you please clarify where the pass is? I am headed into town Friday and can't wait to rip some lips!


 
The pass we are talking about is in Pensacola. It is between Fort Mccrae and Fort Pickens. O*D*W


----------



## JonathanS (Oct 16, 2012)

Ahh gotcha, I see it on the map now. What did you guys use for bait? When ever I have caught a decent size Red its been on a live spot, does cut bait work?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats what we got most of these reds on was live spot haha, but cut mullet was working well too but we got a lot of sailcats when we were using cut bait so the preferred bait was live spot


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

AHH the east coast slang "Live Spot" Virginia Beach and I have a love hate relationship.


JonathanS said:


> Ahh gotcha, I see it on the map now. What did you guys use for bait? When ever I have caught a decent size Red its been on a live spot, does cut bait work?


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I know last week quite a bit of folks caught good sizes at the "sound". I caught my first and biggest one yet...measured at 35 1/2". Would have caught 2 but the first one, the line came un-done, and they were all caught on cut bait.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

txfam6 said:


> AHH the east coast slang "Live Spot" Virginia Beach and I have a love hate relationship.


haha I used to do a lot of fishing around Cheatham Annex and catch monster flounder around the pier there


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

What makes "Live Spot" Virginia slang? I've never heard them called anything else in Florida.....either spot or spot croakers. Same thing.

And I'm also one of the good giggers.


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Death From Above said:


> What makes "Live Spot" Virginia slang? I've never heard them called anything else in Florida.....either spot or spot croakers. Same thing.
> 
> And I'm also one of the good giggers.


I know Cornflake said live spot as they were spot that were live haha not any east coast slang. I've never heard of them as anything but spot either haha


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Idk what the slang is for haha I was just commenting about the fishing ive done in that area, ask txfam


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

hahahaa..you guys are funny


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

they say that spot was the way to go either live or cut-bait on reds up there, but i only saw one person caught one and it was 34". i tell you what....what i've been seeing here compared to VA is nothing. reds here in the gulf are monsters. however, up in maryland all the way down to north carolina, stripers are as big as the reds here. matter of fact, the first i went out with an old buddy of mine on his boat, i hooked a 35" striper. but i must say, fishing here in the gulf is much better as it is up in chesapeake bay...

fishing there was so bad, i throttled down a lot. even catching legal or under size were hard to catch...unless if such person had a boat.


----------

